# RAF West Raynham, Norfolk. Pic Heavy.



## Black Shuck

West Raynahm Airfield stands in the middle of nowhere, around 10 miles East of Kings Lynn. It was constucted around 1938 1939ish as far as we can ascertain. A typical Airfield of the time it has 4 Large Ctype Hangars arranged in an Arc in front of the Bomber Taxiway. No 101 Squadron operated from here as early as 1940 flying Blenheims mainly against German Oil Installations on the Dutch Coast. I visited with HypoBoy, Kizza and Mabs, nice to meet you Guys it was a great Day.. Part of the Airmens Accomodation I think



Speaks for itself really











An Awful long time since this was Rung!





The Very Heavy Bomber Command Tower one of only four in Existence


Front of C Type Hangar














These are Fire Truck Garages at the rear of the Big Control Tower?





Smaller original Control Tower











Inside one of the Type C hangars! Thanks Mabs for this!





















































A few from the Station Headquarters, I loved this building, All Sash Windows and Art Deco style Stairs,





























Inside The Airmens Restaurant, this place was Massive, must have been quite something when Busy

















A Huge Bread Oven?



Well thats it, sorry for the Amount of shots but this place is fantastic! Look foward to seeing the other shots you guys!


----------



## james.s

I like this! Looks like a better version of Newton. Shame it's a long way from me


----------



## Black Shuck

james.s said:


> I like this! Looks like a better version of Newton. Shame it's a long way from me



Thanks a lot James. We were all suprised how Intact a lot of the Buildings were. I have a feeling its because its such a Rural Location.


----------



## Kizza

Nice choice of pics. Was a good explore, and weather was perfect! It is good to see a site like this still in good condition. I still have to go through my pictures and will post some later.


----------



## Black Shuck

Kizza said:


> Nice choice of pics. Was a good explore, and weather was perfect! It is good to see a site like this still in good condition. I still have to go through my pictures and will post some later.



It was a bloody awesome explore Kizza. One of my best yet. what was your favourite bit? I especially liked the Station Headquarters and Airmens Restaurant.


----------



## clebby

Oh crap that's epic. Love those boilers, and the hangars. Seriously good work. Climb the water tower?


----------



## Black Shuck

clebby said:


> Oh crap that's epic. Love those boilers, and the hangars. Seriously good work. Climb the water tower?



No Clebby cause some Bugger had taken the Ladder away! I am shit scared of heights so there is no way I could have done it! Hypo and Kizza would have taken the Option had it been there I bet!


----------



## HypoBoy

Black Shuck said:


> It was a bloody awesome explore Kizza. One of my best yet.



Glad you enjoyed it mate. If you're ever down this way, we'll have to organise a visit to Upwood. I can't believe just how identical Raynham is in places, except far better preserved. Shame bits like the decontam blocks were all boarded up, as they'd be amazing to see inside.

A lot of my pics are pretty average, but a few of the better ones...



































I love this one though. The whole boat in a hangar thing was so surreal! Think I might have to edit this a bit and get a print done


----------



## Black Shuck

HypoBoy said:


> Glad you enjoyed it mate. If you're ever down this way, we'll have to organise a visit to Upwood. I can't believe just how identical Raynham is in places, except far better preserved. Shame bits like the decontam blocks were all boarded up, as they'd be amazing to see inside.
> 
> A lot of my pics are pretty average, but a few of the better ones...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this one though. The whole boat in a hangar thing was so surreal! Think I might have to edit this a bit and get a print done



They are awesome Hypo. That Boat was almost Ghostly! I almost expected to see a Ghost of a Sailor next to it! Just wish I could have got through the window! I have never been to a Decomtamination Block, what are they like?


----------



## HypoBoy

Black Shuck said:


> I have never been to a Decomtamination Block, what are they like?



Very dark 

They're basically one huge bunker full of shower blocks, with chutes for disposal of the contaminated clothing. There's a couple at Upwood, but they're pretty trashed these days. From the looks of things, the ones at Raynham are probably like new so a shame they were inaccessible, as they'd make for some great pictures.


----------



## Labb

Even if this post has nothing to to with my favorite old railways, I think this is a great post. Some really nice shots here. Is there any activity on the site today ?


----------



## klempner69

Great collection of pics all of you..Upwood is very much like this place..I reckon your first pic is the officers mess going by the the arched doorways..even the spiral stairs look like Upwoods...the big building you say had sash windows is probably Station HQ..was it opposite the guardhouse by any chance?


----------



## Black Shuck

HypoBoy said:


> Very dark
> 
> They're basically one huge bunker full of shower blocks, with chutes for disposal of the contaminated clothing. There's a couple at Upwood, but they're pretty trashed these days. From the looks of things, the ones at Raynham are probably like new so a shame they were inaccessible, as they'd make for some great pictures.



That would have been very interesting. I am definetly be up for a look at Upwood sometime.


----------



## HypoBoy

Black Shuck said:


> I am definetly be up for a look at Upwood sometime.



Just give us a shout any time mate. It's only 10 minutes up the road, so a revisit is pretty convenient for me. Shame it's getting so trashed, but worth it for the tanks if nothing else


----------



## Kizza

I just wish we could of got into the control tower! You have got to come to upwood, i know you can climb that water tower!


----------



## Black Shuck

HypoBoy said:


> Just give us a shout any time mate. It's only 10 minutes up the road, so a revisit is pretty convenient for me. Shame it's getting so trashed, but worth it for the tanks if nothing else



I know its in Cambs mate but where exactly? I know Cambs fairly well as I have relatives there.


----------



## HypoBoy

Upwood's near Ramsey - about half way between Huntingdon and Peterborough. Just here.


----------



## Black Shuck

Are we talking about USAAF or RAF Hypo.


----------



## HypoBoy

Black Shuck said:


> Are we talking about USAAF or RAF Hypo.



A bit of everything 

It was originally a Royal Flying Corps field during WW1, then a major Pathfinder station during WW2. Towards the end of the war, it was a bit like a hub off which all the other airfields in the area radiated. After WW2, it was USAAF - part of the tri base group with Molesworth and Alconbury. It closed in '94 and most of it was sold off, except for a little bit off to one side which is still USAAF. All the hangars are now used for industry and the runways are used for gliding, but the rest of the site just sits there decaying. The developers are trying to turn it into an eco village, but I'd guess that's probably on hold until the housing market picks up.


----------



## Black Shuck

HypoBoy said:


> A bit of everything
> 
> It was originally a Royal Flying Corps field during WW1, then a major Pathfinder station during WW2. Towards the end of the war, it was a bit like a hub off which all the other airfields in the area radiated. After WW2, it was USAAF - part of the tri base group with Molesworth and Alconbury. It closed in '94 and most of it was sold off, except for a little bit off to one side which is still USAAF. All the hangars are now used for industry and the runways are used for gliding, but the rest of the site just sits there decaying. The developers are trying to turn it into an eco village, but I'd guess that's probably on hold until the housing market picks up.



Well to be honest, there was a company supposed to be converting West Raynham into Houses but I have heard that the Site has recently changed hands.


----------



## Richard Davies

That writing is interesting, it looks like there was some police training on the site.


----------



## hercules

Nice shots Shuck,I am itching to do this site as my grandfather was stationed here during the war as an aircraft fitter on Blenheims. The references to it being similar to Upwood is spooky as he was also stationed there! By the way West Raynham opened officially in May 1939


----------



## Black Shuck

Richard Davies said:


> That writing is interesting, it looks like there was some police training on the site.



There didnt seem to be anyone on the Site yesterday Richard. It was very quiet apart from a Model Aeroplane Club.


----------



## Black Shuck

hercules said:


> Nice shots Shuck,I am itching to do this site as my grandfather was stationed here during the war as an aircraft fitter on Blenheims. The references to it being similar to Upwood is spooky as he was also stationed there! By the way West Raynham opened officially in May 1939



If you do get the chance its well worth it, I was a little overawed by it! I though the opening time was as early as the late thirties but could not find an exact date. Ta for that. West Raynham reminded me of Duxford!?


----------



## UrbanX

Great pics guys, of all the things to expect in the hanger I wouln't have put 'boat' up there! 
Hypoboy, your first three pics could easily be from Upwood! The military aren't famous for their architectural variety I suppose! 
Well done!


----------



## HypoBoy

UrbanX said:


> Hypoboy, your first three pics could easily be from Upwood!



The block with the tiny staircase was absolutely identical, right down to the hatch in the roof for the dumb waiter. The whole place was like some strange cross between Upwood and Duxford.


----------



## Badoosh

Great pics guys. It's not often you see a non-trashed RAF base nowadays. I visited this place briefly in my teens although from the other side of the fence to view the Bloodhound Missiles, so it's good to see the "inner" contents, thanks for posting guys.


----------



## Black Shuck

Badoosh said:


> Great pics guys. It's not often you see a non-trashed RAF base nowadays. I visited this place briefly in my teens although from the other side of the fence to view the Bloodhound Missiles, so it's good to see the "inner" contents, thanks for posting guys.



Thanks Badoosh it was intact and had very little Damage. We did go round the other side of the Field to find B.H.Q and West Raynham ROC , but the B.H.Q was inpenetrable with Brambles as Hypo found out and the ROC had no Ladder in it!


----------



## Black Shuck

HypoBoy said:


> The block with the tiny staircase was absolutely identical, right down to the hatch in the roof for the dumb waiter. The whole place was like some strange cross between Upwood and Duxford.



Those C Type Hangars Hypo? They are the same as at Duxford arent they?


----------



## HypoBoy

Black Shuck said:


> Those C Type Hangars Hypo?



I think so, though Duxford's may be bigger.

By the way, the other trainer dome I was trying to remember is at Langham. Appears that fazwold's been there already. Knew there was another one in that part of the world somewhere.


----------



## fastfrankie

Lovely shots, is it easy to find?I am thinking of paying a visit. Anyone from or near colchester fancy a trip?


----------



## Black Shuck

fastfrankie said:


> Lovely shots, is it easy to find?I am thinking of paying a visit. Anyone from or near colchester fancy a trip?



No not as easy as you may think Frankie, once again Google Earth is your Friend!


----------



## jonney

Good stuff BS the water tower and admin block are the same design as the one at RAF Silloth as well. Great to see this place hasn't been trashed like most sites


----------



## Black Shuck

jonney said:


> Good stuff BS the water tower and admin block are the same design as the one at RAF Silloth as well. Great to see this place hasn't been trashed like most sites



Thanks a lot Jonney, This was by far one of my most Favourite explores since I have been into Urbex. Everything was just so Untrashed , it was absolutely Magnificent and I felt rather Priveleged to be there. I guess somewhere that played a big part in shaping our Countrys Destiny all those years ago. It was very Evocative, specially the Airmnens Restaurant. It was silent and would have at one Point been full to the Brim, a Hive of Activity, with Airmen And Aircrew laughing and joking over their Dinners or mourning the Loss of fellow Pilots who Had not made it Back. All these things were going through my Mind because there was just soo much left, just one thing Missing, the People. You get what I mean?


----------



## Black Shuck

jonney said:


> Good stuff BS the water tower and admin block are the same design as the one at RAF Silloth as well. Great to see this place hasn't been trashed like most sites



Thanks a lot Jonney, This was by far one of my most Favourite explores since I have been into Urbex. Everything was just so Untrashed, it was absolutely Magnificent and I felt rather Priveleged to be there. I guess somewhere that played a big part in shaping our Countrys Destiny all those years ago. It was very Evocative, specially the Airmens Restaurant. It was silent and would have at one Point been full to the Brim, a Hive of Activity, with Airmen And Aircrew laughing and joking over their Dinners or mourning the Loss of fellow Pilots who Had not made it Back. All these thigs were going through my Mind because there was just soo much left, just one thing Missing, the People. You get what I mean?


----------



## longhotsummer

Very nostalgic! Thank you.


----------



## Black Shuck

longhotsummer said:


> Very nostalgic! Thank you.



What the Bit I wrote mate or the Buildings themselves? Or do you have a Link to this Wonderful Airfield?


----------



## cgull123

Kizza said:


> I just wish we could of got into the control tower! You have got to come to upwood, i know you can climb that water tower!



Went today, got to top of newer control tower, water tower and into a decontam. bunker (look out for my report soon). 5 HOURS walking around (p*ssed down with rain also), knackered, but what a mint place, saw NO graff. PS only place I couldnt get in was the hangers!

If you go back, PM me for access tips to any areas your interested in...

Cheers


----------



## Pugstar

I would've said Upwood, so ssimiliar, I used to go to the 4th July celebrations at Upwood when it was active, got stopped by the MP's and told to remove my crash helmet because I was on American soil once.

I worked as a subbie once and did jobs at Upwood, Alconbury, Wyton, Lakenheath, Bentwaters, oakington, etc, I wonder how many of them have the floors lifting that I fitted now, LOL


----------



## Black Shuck

Pugstar said:


> I would've said Upwood, so ssimiliar, I used to go to the 4th July celebrations at Upwood when it was active, got stopped by the MP's and told to remove my crash helmet because I was on American soil once.
> 
> I worked as a subbie once and did jobs at Upwood, Alconbury, Wyton, Lakenheath, Bentwaters, oakington, etc, I wonder how many of them have the floors lifting that I fitted now, LOL



Thats right Pug! I visited a while back now with Hypoboy, Mabs and Kizza and they are based in Cambs or thereabouts. They were suprised how much like Upwood it was, only more Intact is exactly there words!


----------



## Flexible

> Everything was just so Untrashed, it was absolutely Magnificent and I felt rather Priveleged to be there. I guess somewhere that played a big part in shaping our Countrys Destiny all those years ago. It was very Evocative, specially the Airmens Restaurant. It was silent and would have at one Point been full to the Brim, a Hive of Activity, with Airmen And Aircrew laughing and joking over their Dinners or mourning the Loss of fellow Pilots who Had not made it Back. All these thigs were going through my Mind because there was just soo much left, just one thing Missing, the People. You get what I mean?



My sentiments exactly BS, I could spend hours in places like this, wonderful atmosphere at them. I wish I lived nearer! I have been to Duxford but that was a few years ago. Great pics - its so refreshing to see such a place that hasn't been vandalised. Let's keep its location to ourselves. That dutch barn is in such good nick, it could be still in use.


----------



## Black Shuck

Flexible said:


> My sentiments exactly BS, I could spend hours in places like this, wonderful atmosphere at them. I wish I lived nearer! I have been to Duxford but that was a few years ago. Great pics - its so refreshing to see such a place that hasn't been vandalised. Let's keep its location to ourselves. That dutch barn is in such good nick, it could be still in use.


Indeed Flex, this was and is still one of the Biggest and best Explores that I have been on.I too have been to Duxford, but without the Airmen there was an almost Ethereal Quality to the place.


----------



## night crawler

Loved it brilliant photo's. Really like the boat sat in the Hanger


----------



## Black Shuck

night crawler said:


> Loved it brilliant photo's. Really like the boat sat in the Hanger



Thanks Crawler. I do intnd to go back again as there were some places I didnt get to.


----------

